# Disney stoppt Johnny Depps Projekt " The Lone Ranger " !!!



## Mandalorianer (15 Aug. 2011)

*Disney stoppt Johnny Depps Projekt 
" The Lone Ranger " !!!
*​
Disney stoppt "The Lone Ranger"Johnny Depp darf nicht drehen
Als nuschelnder Pirat Jack Sparrow lässt er gerade zum wiederholten Mal die Kassen klingeln.
Seinen lange geplanten Film "The Lone Ranger" darf Johnny Depp trotzdem nicht drehen. 
Angeblich aus Kostengründen zieht Disney die Notbremse.


Der Disney-Konzern hat das derzeit wichtigste Projekt seines Kassenmagneten Johnny Depp (48) gestoppt. Der Film "The Lone Ranger", die Adaption eines Fernsehklassikers aus den 50ern, werde nun doch nicht gedreht, meldete am Samstag die "Los Angeles Times". Disney, jüngst auf drastischen Sparkurs gegangen, hat offenbar wegen der Kosten die Notbremse gezogen. Ursprünglich hatte der Western 250 Millionen Dollar (175 Millionen Euro) kosten sollen. Hinzu komme, dass sich Regisseur Gore Verbinski ("Fluch der Karibik") wegen der Kostenfrage mit dem Studio überworfen habe.

"Die Texas-Rangers" sind ein Klassiker, der auch nach 60 Jahren immer mal wieder im amerikanischen Fernsehen gezeigt wird. Es geht um einen Gesetzeshüter im Wilden Westen, der als einziger einen Banditenüberfall überlebt und von einem Indianer gesund gepflegt wird. Ganz wie Batman und Robin jagt das Duo anonym Verbrecher. Depp sollte Tonto, den Indianer, spielen. Für die Hauptrolle war Armie Hammer ("The Social Network") vorgesehen.

Disney stoppt das Projekt jetzt nach fast zehn Jahren Vorbereitung, obwohl Depp sich - abgesehen vom Durchhänger "The Tourist" von Florian Henckel von Donnersmarck - als sichere Investition erwiesen hat. Die beiden letzten Disney-Abenteuer mit Depp, "Pirates of the Caribbean - Fremde Gezeiten" und "Alice im Wunderland", spielten jeweils mehr als eine Milliarde Dollar ein.


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## BlueLynne (15 Aug. 2011)

es gibt Management-Entscheidungen, die kann ein Außenstehender oder Fan nicht nachvollziehen !!


----------



## JKofSpades (15 Dez. 2012)

The guy's a hell of an actor...and just lovepainting his face doesn't he?


----------

